# Silver Coin Tarnish



## jmdlcar (Dec 27, 2012)

What can I use to clean Tarnish off of Silver Coins? Or should I do anything?


----------



## TomVader (Dec 27, 2012)

If you want to clean them you can line a pan with aluminum foil, add 1 quart of water and 1 tblspn baking soda, put the coins in and heat them. After a while, flip them over. This will remove the tarnish without removing any of the silver. Of course, the tarnish itself contains some silver in compound. Most coins with collectible value are better left not cleaned. Commercial silver cleaners usually contain abrasives which can damage coins.


----------



## jmdlcar (Dec 28, 2012)

TomVader said:


> If you want to clean them you can line a pan with aluminum foil, add 1 quart of water and 1 tblspn baking soda, put the coins in and heat them. After a while, flip them over. This will remove the tarnish without removing any of the silver. Of course, the tarnish itself contains some silver in compound. Most coins with collectible value are better left not cleaned. Commercial silver cleaners usually contain abrasives which can damage coins.


I have a 1986 John F Kennedy silver bar with some tarnish on it but I think I will do notting to it.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## MysticColby (Dec 28, 2012)

If it has any sort of collector value, do not do anything to remove tarnish or shine it or make it look better, etc. anything you do will take away from it's value, usually by scratching or removing details.
if you're not concerned about collector's value:
baking soda + aluminum works well, but it really only removes tarnish on the side facing and close to the aluminum. edges might be a problem
also, very dilute sulfuric acid (~2%) works (pickling)


----------



## jmdlcar (Dec 28, 2012)

I got it for x-mas I don't know what my wife paid for it but I seen some store for $140 to $150 and not on e-bay.

Jack


----------



## mjgraham (Dec 28, 2012)

Saw this the other day about tarnish
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGCx9HZwYBo


----------



## jmdlcar (Dec 28, 2012)

My silver bar was not that tarnish just 2 corners.


----------



## Chiptech81 (Dec 30, 2012)

You can use either:-

Goddards silver dip, polishing cloth or believe it or not toothpaste will work.


----------

